# new ratty, help me name her!



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

so, this beautiful little girl pretty much just fell into my lap today. I was shopping in Petsmart when this woman walked in holding a beautiful agouti hooded rat. the woman was trying to give the rat to Petsmart because she couldnt care for it anymore, but the manager said they couldnt take it. next thing I knew I was walking out of the store with three bags of goodies and a new member of the family.

shes very talkative, loves to cuddle, and has an overal lovely temperment. I really need help naming her, here are some pics!


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

She has great coloring! Name her something cute for sure. Name her:

Baby.
Lucy.
Lady.
Kylie.
Sweetie.
Cassie.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

She's gorgeous! How could anyone give her up?! 8O She looks like my old boy when he was younger.
Oh, what do you mean by talkative?


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

She's Gorgeous! 
She has a beautiful color, I love Agouti's 

I came up with:

Atiya(Gift, Arabic)
Pandora
Gemma
Akemi(Pretty, Japanese)
Sage


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

she likes to squeek when shes playing or when she wants to get my attention (like when Delilah steals her food and she has to ask for more) and she kind of coos when I stroke her head. Ive also noticed she likes to wag her tail like a dog lol


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

One of the PEW boys I just received likes to scream a lot. A LOT. He and his brother get into boxing matches and all you can hear is "EEEP!!! EEEEEEEP! EEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!" :lol:



I always fancied Chloe for a pet's name, I've never been able to use it since all my furkids are males. :roll:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

akita,
sweetie,
cookie,
daisy,
crystal,
rain,
amber,
grace,
delilah,
sky,
dove,
minni,
june,
luna,
bridjit,
casidy,
danielle,
ellie,
gabrielle,
hailey,
isabella,
bella,
izzy,
jula,
julia,
kirstin,
mellony,
britty,
mellon,
narita,
patrisha,
rose,
rosetta,
sam,
siera,
senora,
senorita,
trixie,
tristie,
zelda,
zeene,
zeek.

hope that helped you!  i played the alphabet game, i came up with names going through the alphabet. thats how i named my first two ratties.


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

So far Ive gotten her to respond to Skye, Cookie, and Luna. I think so far I like Luna the best. but keep em coming, Im still not sure


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw I like the name skye name her that. lol


----------



## helenbun2005 (Aug 29, 2008)

*PEPPER*
Definatly - its was the only name that came to mind when i saw here!
You did a great thing by the way - i hope you have many years of happiness with her!


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

Name her Skye! I love that name.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i like pepper.


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Ill name her Pepper, it suits her. thank you all for your help, my baby girl finally has a name ^.^


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Pepper is good 
She is beautiful! Another rat in good care!
Jess x


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

> she likes to squeek when shes playing or when she wants to get my attention (like when Delilah steals her food and she has to ask for more) and she kind of coos when I stroke her head. Ive also noticed she likes to wag her tail like a dog lol


I love it when rats squeak when they are out. I have a boy who will always shout at me if I distract him from what he's doing (munching on bookshelves normally) Pepper is a good name for her I agree, You do realise you need a PEW called Salt now don't you... :wink:


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

my friends vetoed the name Pepper :lol: so now its back to the drawing board
any fresh ideas from anybody? I want it to be unique and cute (and Im pretty picky if nobodys noticed lol)


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Shelby.
Mercedes.
Lexus.
Solara.
Kia.
Intrepid.
Audi.


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

Vespa? 
Aurora?
Tiptoe? (where on earth did that come from lol)
Requiem?
Falafel (yeah cos they are teh best veggie food  )
Linda?
Wings? (yeah ok taking the hippy route here  )
Xena? (desperate!)
Pine Colada? (just 'cos)

No use, I think you should still get a PEW and name them after a duo


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

well, I inadvertantly named her last night. I started calling her Squeakerz and it just kinda stuck. she seems to like it, and thats good enough for me


----------

